# Is your GSD Vocal?



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo carries on a conversation with us when ever we play. He doesn't do it when we are working, and rarely ever does it when he is crated. But if we are playing, or brushing, or having a free run in the fields he'll 'talk' to us. Arroooh....arooohooohoo. etc. It doesn't end with a woof - but goes from deep thoated to whiney to back again. If we are playing it usually ends with a paw slap. If I'm busy with something and haven't noticed that he has brought a toy, he'll do it to get my attention.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

oh do they ever. Rayden has always been a talker, since the day we brought him home.
He will carry on a complete conversation. 

Freya just started doing it recently. I think it's because she's never had anyone to talk to before. She will do it when she wants to be loved on. 

It's not a whine, not a bark or growl. It's just talking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes...usually when I'm not moving fast enough for her or she's not getting what she wants.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, Wolfie is very vocal. It's funny!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Elsa is only vocal when we're going for a car ride and she thinks we're almost at our destination. *eeeheeeheeehehehehhh" while jumping around the car. Or when mom and dad aren't together and she wants everyone to be in the same room she does this pathetic whine/cry thing.

Our current foster is a huge talker. Sometimes it's barking if he's not getting his way (tsk, tsk...we're working on this) and other times he'll just be sitting on the bed or something and let out and "arrrarr errrerr hhherr" and look at you like "so whaddaya think about dat?"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra literally talks to me. Zenzy and Yukon are quiet as long as nobody is walking up the stairs but Indra talks and is very very vocal and she still sounds a little like a sealion. It's too cute.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I've decided that I don't have GSDs at all. I have a new breed called Whine-araners.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

cindy_s said:


> I've decided that I don't have GSDs at all. I have a new breed called Whine-araners.


 
:spittingcoffee:


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow is VERY vocal. Duchess very not vocal LOL. Gianna is usually not vocal unless she is telling me off


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Shya, at 4 months, is very vocal! She whimpers when we leave, when we come home, when we go to sleep... she barks at noises outside and inside, even at her own stomach rumbling yesterday, . She's starting to bark at strangers on her walks, and at kids on bikes. She even howls at us when she wants attention or wants to play. Most of this started in the last week or so, and we're working on correcting this new behavior!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma is very vocal! And its that high pitched puppy noise thats ear shattering!

Logan was very vocal with play.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

No; not at all; rarely ever a peep.... only whines.... no barks; talks, not at the door, not at anything... lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

FLyMuSLiMa said:


> No; not at all; rarely ever a peep.... only whines.... no barks; talks, not at the door, not at anything... lol


Same with Molly Moo, only the very odd bark like last night....have a big skip bin in the back yard (cleaning up the section) and it's filled with fence palings I'm replacing etc.....a funny bark and she had found a flexible piece of pipe and it moved when she touched it.....she bolted when it fell to the ground LOL Then proceeded to run around with it. I am the proud owner of a dumpster diver


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is very much so vocal. He'll do what Logan did with the noise making during playtime and he barks in the car if he's not in a crate, he'll howl with me when I'm singing, he'll bark sometimes for no reason, lol.


----------



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Our older GSD Jax (13 mo.) is. His baby brother (4 1/2 mo.) has been very quiet, very serious, but he's starting to vocalize some. *


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, the whole range from whining, low woofs, howling, and the range in barking from low to headache making. But, have you ever answered? "In dog talk", not people talk. One spring evening, when Sting was barking at the evening dogwalkers , and totally ignoring my "look and watch" to "shut up" - I feebly barked back. Well, it beat swearing. He stopped - stared at me, let out a small woof - which I tried "my best at" and progressed to howling. It's a good breathing exercise


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

If we ask Ryder if he needs to go out, and we arent' fast enough to the door, he will bark and whine...
Sophie goes barky, whiny when we let her out of her crate in the mornings, she just finds ryder and will do this all the way to the door.
The funniest, is when they are both outside and hear sirens, they start howling...They don't do it inside the house, but it is funny.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Kamahi barks/whines/howls etc when he's excited, when he sees other dogs, when he meets new people, when it's breakfast/dinner time, when he just wants to get my attention lol, when he's frustrated that I haven't tossed his red ball for him fast enough(this tends to happen alot.lol.), when he hears a noise, if he sees the horses outside the windows, etc etc.

Tosca is almost always vocal, lol. She barks/whines/howls when she wants her food(because she wants it NOW, and if she doesn't get it she'll bark her little head off until she does get it lol), when she wants a toy, when she's playing with the other dogs, when she's in her crate, etc. But that's probably because she's still very young. A couple days after she came home, she was barking at her shadow. :rofl:


----------



## rosiejosie (Mar 6, 2010)

Our oldest dog Elwood who is an all sorts dog as I like to call him, has always been a talker. He'll do the howl-y, yawn-y owwowwwoww noises, and if we're playing fetch (which he lives for) he'll do big howls, and if his little brother Jake dares to try to get the ball off him he'll howl and bark and yelp and growl all with the ball in his mouth. If he's happy to see you he'll do it too. But our GS puppy is really strange, he's barking at everything at the moment- people, noises, dogs, bends in the road... we are hoping this is a faze he'll grow out of, but he also barks and yelps if we let him off the lead- he'll run ahead barking; if we are going to the rugby pitch where we play fetch he'll get all excited and scream all the way there. The neighbours probably think I'm beating the poor thing! At least Jake is quiet, barely a peep out of him!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh god yes, Gunner is VERY vocal! Whining, "talking", barking... there's always some kind of noise coming from that dog! LOL. 

He knows that I don't appreciate his demand barking, so he actually started "silent barking" at me. It's hilarious and it's all I can do not to crack up laughing when he does that. 
If he brings a toy back to me and I don't throw it quickly enough, he'll stand there and give me the physical action of a bark, but there's no sound. He'll do the same thing if I'm not getting his food ready fast enough. It's really comical.


----------

